# Suggestions for prep help/my colonoscopy experience



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I am about to have my 3rd colonoscopy on 9/11 (yes 9/11








). I have had both great and bad colonoscopies. My 1st about 3 years ago was a piece of cake. Prep was tough but procedure great. Honestly? I don't remember anything from the moment they started to wheel me toward procedure room to the moment I woke up in recovery. Because of family history, they said 2 years til next. Well did that last year. What a nightmare. I got severly dehydrated during prep. Almost passed out several times while on the toilet. Tremendously dizzy. Severe headache.I really thought I was going to die. Finally the day of procedure is here. I figure "Thank god, let's get it over with." Well they were 2 hours behind. I was STARVING. Finally take me in to prep me. I honestly feel like they were trying to make up lost time w/me. Took me straight to procedure room. Dr. came in and started my meds. Immediately started procedure. I felt EVERYTHING. Very painful. He tried 2x and then declared that he couldn't finish. Sent me upstairs to wait til they could do a barium enema instead. This is approximatley 11:30. Well I proceeded to vomit for the next 5 hours. They kept bringing me new trays to throw up in. He STILL wanted me to do enema. Nurse told him there was no way I would be able to do it. Finally left hospital at 4:30. This is only because nurse told me that the shift change was coming and if I didn't escape soon, I'd be stuck for hours. I threw up all the way home. By 9:00 that night, I called hosp. to say I was STILL throwing up. She told me to try benadryl. Well that did the trick. I have never been through anything so terrible in my life. I had to call in sick the next day. Needless to say, I had to prep again a few weeks later and do enema. Dr. saw "something" either a shadow or slight polyp and said I'd have to come back in 1 year to repeat. That will be on 9/11. It is the SAME dr. for both procedures. Difference was 1st time it was very soothing. Nurse prepped me, med started to kick in, got wheeled to room, slept through whole thing. Last one. Dr. did all med and I feel started procedure before med kicked in. Then he booted me upstairs, again I FEEL, to make up time. We have since discussed this. He has promised this time to take it slow. Believe me, I will be VERY vocal about this. However, after this whole story, my real concern is the fasting. I get very ill if I don't eat for a long duration. I am going to start drinking Gatorade the day before the prep to hopefully get ahead of the game. I know about jello, popsicles, clear broth, gatorade. My thing is I get very nauseas when I start this. Does anyone have any advice for me? A way to stave off the hunger? Other suggestions for foods to eat? THAT is what I am dreading the most. Not eating because I get so sick. Last time my husband was very close to calling 911. When I get dehydrated my hands curl up into fists and I can't open them. The veins on my arms strain and I feel like they are going to burst. Any and ALL suggestions are welcome. I just want to get through this! Thanks everyone.


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Lauri,I wish I had some good suggestions for you but this is brand new to me. I can only suggest that even if you don't feel like it, you should keep on drinking fluids so you don't get dehydrated. Keep on eating that jello and downing the popcicles! I hope your third C is far better than the second one. My first one is on Tuesday so I'm in the midst of preparing for prep day tomorrow. Hang in there!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks! I'm ssssooo glad I had good 1st one. That makes me think 2nd one was a fluke. I hope all goes well for you. 2 weeks from today I'll be doing exactly what you're doing today! Like I said, my 1st one was a piece of cake. I was thrilled because w/BIG family history of this, I'll have to have these probably ever 2-3 years for the rest of my life. And I'm only 45! That is a big part of my problem, that I get nauseas pretty early into this and then can't eat any of the stuff they say I can. But then I feel so hungry, I feel worse! My sis says she basically just stands over the kitchen sink and eats all day. Popsicles one after the other, ice chips, sherbert. I'll have to just try to do that. Thanks again. Let me know how you make out tomorrow!


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Standing over the sink with popsicles sounds like a good plan! My sis had one a couple weeks ago and she said she wasn't as prepared as she should have been withe jello and the juice. She got very dehydrated and dizzy. She never even thought of popsicles, nor did I until I found this forum last night! I shopped this morning and now have popcicles, apple juice, jello, boullion, and gatorade. My husband thought I was nuts, but I told him I didn't want to get hungry and I didn't want to get dehydrated so I was stocking up. I'm eating very light today. My doctor said no fruit, veggies, or beans today. That pretty much covers my diet. I've been reading here that people suggest eating lightly a few days before the test. I'm taking that to heart! I can totally understand your concern and I sure hope the procedure is easier for you this time. I would think you doctor would be bending over backwards (not literally of course) to make sure you had a good experience this time.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm surprised you didn't know about the popsicles. Didn't your Dr. give you a list of do's and don't's? Mine did. One thing listed on there is "ice sherbert". Have NO idea what this is. If anyone does, please let me know!I didn't think of apple juice tho. That's a good one. I too get very dehydrated and dizzy when I do these. I'm sure it's that I don't drink enough or eat enough of the things I can. I just get so nauseated that I have nothing. Which is BAD. I did talk to my dr. right after he did last one. I was very upset and he was somewhat defensive. When it came time to schedule this one, I went to see him in person 1st. I laid out my fears and my feelings. He was actually very good about it. He told me most important is that I not be injured. If he has trouble w/this one he will err on the side of safety. However, he did say he will give me extra meds this time and see if that helps. I have no idea what made me so sick last time (all the throwing up). He said he actually gave me less meds last time compared to the 1st time where I had no problems. He cannot understand why I was so sick. He actually wanted to repeat the barium enema instead of colonscopy. I told him I'd rather do the scope. If he finds polyps (which he thinks this "shadow" on the barium xray last year is one) he wouldn't be able to remove w/barium enema. I would then have to come back AGAIN and do the scope anyway. He agreed. So we'll see on the 11th what happens. I have to go into it assuming last time was a fluke and it will go fine. If it does not, it means another barium enema and those are AWFUL! (Have had 3). Fingers crossed. Again, let me know how you make out.


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree, your choice to do the colonoscopy vs the barium enema makes sense. My doc did give a list of things I could have but popcicles wasn't on it. Just clear juices, broth, jello, and the nurse added gatorade and water. I found a box with banana, rootbeer and orange pops. I figure I can do the banana tomorrow and have the others after this is over. I'm just glad the day is almost here. The waiting and anticipating has made me anxious ... I just want to get past it! I'll check in after and I'll be here to support you as yours comes up.


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

I ate a lot of green jello and drank Sprite. I now hate green jello (haha), but it helped some. I had horrible hungers pains and nausea in the middle of the night before, but the day before/morning of was ok.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sassy:thanks for the support. I wish you the best (by the way, banana is my FAVORITE!).Deirdre: I know what you mean. I find now I HATE jello and popsicles just don't appeal to me as much as they did before. I go crazy making jello before this prep. Then afterwards I see them in my fridge when I open it and I just want to PUKE!







Maybe someday someone will make this easier.One thing I do now is I "tweak" it to fit me. Someone else wrote here that they give the same prep to a 250 lb man as they do me. (108 lb. female). 1st time I did this, I was so sick. Called dr. He told me not to do anymore of the prep. It was too much for me. So now I have tweaked the fasting time and the amount of prep I do. What they were telling me to do on the sheet was way too much. You'd think a dr. would figure that out huh? Thanks to you both!


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is kind of odd that the prep is a "one size fits all" kind of thing, isn't it? I laughed at what you said about the jello. Jello is linked to having the flu for me. I figure the popsicles will forever be linked with the prep process now, so both things will have negative connotations.







Oh well. We do what we have to do.Did you say what your prep was? I can't remember. I'm using Half-Lytley. I haven't found too much info on it but I'm going forward with a positive attitude. This too shall pass, right?


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, you're right "this too shall pass." When you really think about it, it's a couple days of misery for hopefully a lifetime of health. HOWEVER, when you are living through those couple days of HELL-it seems like FOREVER! As much as I think to myself "I don't want to do this" I know I have to.My prep is bottle of magnesium citrate 2 days before around 8 pm. The bottle is 10 oz. but I usually drink about 3/4 of it.It says "pleasing lemon flavor" on the label. HA HA HA. Not very "pleasing." Drink lots of water after it. That's it for that night. Then the day before at noon, take 1 1/2 oz bottle of Fleet phospo-soda. Again lots of water. I am then supposed to drink another 1 1/2 oz. of this at 6 pm. This is the one I usually skip because I am usually going pretty good by now. Last time dr. had me skip this because I was sooo dehydrated. So at 8 pm I just take 4 dulcolax pills (usally take only 2) and lots of water. I noticed on here someone said something about rinsing your mouth w/sprite after you drink this stuff. I will have to try that. One thing I also do to help is a pop a wintergreen lifesaver in my mouth right after I drink. I just suck it down so far, then spit it out. Another thing? Is tootsie pops. I suck on these as long as I can then toss it. It really helps w/1.the taste problem 2. the naseau and makes me feel like I'm "eating."What are some of the things you ate besides popsicles and juices? I might try the broth this time. I have tried the bouillon before. Yuck! How often do you drink your stuff? My mom did this prep once. I can remember her sipping it the whole time I was visiting. Some people say it's gross, others say they like doing it as opposed to all the different stuff I have to do. I guess it depends on the person.


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Lauri,Well, it's prep day for me and so far it's not bad. I took my 4 pills at 10 this morning. The instructions say you should have a bm within 1 to 4 hours and I was taking care of business at 11. I guess my body is responding well. I've had two 8 oz of the cocktail and it wasn't as bad as I had feared. I'm having Sprite on the side. I'm sure I'll be living in the bathroom soon, so I thought I'd take adavantage of still feeling good and let you know how it's going now. I'll check in later when it all settles down!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok. What does the drink taste like? How many of them do you have to do? good luck! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

The drink tastes like salty lemonade koolaid. It has no texture at all. It's like water. I had to drink 64 oz, 8 at a time. The first 4 were easy for me, the last 4 were a bit more difficult. I couldn't do it every 10 minutes and my doc had said I could do it every 15 if I needed to. It all took effect after the first 4, anyway but I was afraid of not drinking it all. I was "peeing out my butt" as someone else said fairly quickly. I think it's because I ate so lightly yesterday. I highly recommend doing that so there isn't so much to get rid of. I don't know if it's over, but I feel fine now. Maybe there's more to come, but maybe not!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Glad things seem to be "going" well so far. Is that the "golytly" drink? I know my mom would do one of those drinks. She said the same thing. She NEVER finished the whole bottle. I started purchasing my stuff tonight. Even tho it's 2 weeks away. I find myself worrying about it already. Wish I could put it out of my mind and worry about it right before. I bought the fleet phospho soday tonight. It comes in 1 1/2 oz bottle. Is a "lemon/ginger (translated as GROSS) Flavor." Funny thing is... I notice people here talking about what they mix it with. I have had to take this before and you know what? I didn't mix it w/anything! How dumb am I? I just opened up the bottle, held my nose and sucked it down.







No wonder I almost hurled! Live and learn! I'll mix it w/some lemonade this time, that's for sure. I almost wish I could just do this and get it over with. What time is your procedure tomorrow? I'm doing a sunday prep (so I don't have to miss work). Then my thing is at 8 a.m. Monday. I have to be there at 7 a.m. I can preregister from home over the phone on sunday so I go straight to GI unit. Well keep me posted. Have you been hungry? What are you "eating?"


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

It's 1:30 a.m. and I'm going to bed. I haven't heard from you. Hope you are having an ok time of it. I'll think of you! Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi LauriI just made a long post about how it all went, so I'll not repeat everything. I thought it would be good to have my own post in case another new person (like us) comes along and wants to read the story. I had no polyps!Everything went great today. My procedure was scheduled for 8 and actually happened at 8:30. The delay was due to them not being able to find a viable vein for the IV. I always have trouble with that and usually drink a ton of water before it so the veins are easier to find. Of course, I couldn't do that today. Eventually an "expert" came in and found one on the underside of my wrist. It hurt but it was far better than not having one or not having the procedure after all that worry and prep!I don't know what the drug was that they used but I felt no pain at all. I was drowsy but awake, so I could move when requested. It went quickly and was over in no time. I never got sick or anything. I did come home and have a wonderful nap!! The prep stuff was okay. I did finish it and it did work. I was on the toilet for over an hour at one point, but after that it slowed down and I could get there in time for the rest of the urges. I think I was finished by 5 or 6. I did drink water, Fresca, and had several cups of chicken boullion during the afternoon and evening. The boullion helped me fill up (or at least feel full) for an hour or so at a time. Now it's time to think about you! I'm like you, I had stuff ready way early but it made me feel better. I tend to be that way about most things, actually. I'm a planner and an organizer (and maybe a bit of a control freak!). It turned out to be a good thing to have it all ready and available yesterday. Be sure to have baby wipes and ointment handy!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh so glad it went well! I'm jealous of you! You're all done. AAAHHH I'm just getting up the nerve to think about it. I am going to take alot of the stuff I learned here to heart. How are you feeling today? Back to eating? I hope! I'll have to start stockpiling my supplies. Only 11 days til prep begins!







I have to start prepping 2 days before at 6 pm.


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes, I'm feeling fine this afternoon. I did sleep for a couple hours when I got home, right after I ate some applesauce







.When I woke up I was full of energy and ended up vacuuming and dusting the living room. Lord knows what possessed me to do that! I had a turkey sandwich after that and I've had a lot of iced tea and water. I'm having grilled chicken tonight for dinner. The doctor said I was free to eat anything, just be sure I continued to eat lots of fruits and veggies.I think if you get yourself ready for the prep and remember to keep hydrating yourself on prep day you will be fine. I'll be your best cheerleader, I promise.Did I ever tell you my real name is Laurie? Pretty funny, eh? What time zone are you in? I'm in the Pacific.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh that's funny, same name! I'm in eastern time zone. right now for me it is 9:42. so for you it must be 6:42. AAhhh still light out? It's getting dark here now VERY early, I'm in Mass. It's dark now by about 7:45







Seems like winter is coming.Yeah, I just want to get this over with! It will be nice having you to complain to when I go through it. Maybe I'll take my son's laptop into bathroom w/me. He'd LOVE that.







It will be safe at school w/him I'm afraid! I should take my portable dvd in w/me. Thanks again and I'm glad it's over for you!


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought about taking my laptop in with me and playing Scrabble. I found magazines to be the best thing for me. I didn't have to concentrate.







I know what you mean about just wanting it to be over. I was definitely that way during the last week. Thank heavens mine was early in the morning!


----------



## 21980 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm in the midst of drinking my golytely prep, tough getting it down but I'm sure it'll kick in soon enough... Anyway, thought I'd pass along a tip from my mom. She's gone thru this many many times. She said to stop eating meat about 5 days before. Then 3-4 days before switch to soft diet, then 2 days before do liquid diet and day before clear liquid. But... since she's my mother and I like food, I didn't follow her advice and am awaiting the hell that is to come.Not sure if this is also a good tip but... early today I ate a ton of sugar-free cookies (with big warning that consuming large quantities can have laxative effect)... Figured I'd get a jump start on the go-lytely with something I could actually enjoy. Also had vanilla ice cream without any lactaid pills! This is my first colonoscopy (and endoscopy) and I have to say, I'm scared ****less (supposed to be funny but I'm not really laughing here). Reading your posts have at least given me a better idea of what to expect and given me some comfort knowing that everyone worries about this part.I've been drinking this #### for over an hour and haven't made it halfway thru the bottle, NOT good. Took Levsin about an hour before starting so not feeling a thing... yet.Good luck with the prep and procedure. Hope my mom's advice helps


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Good luck to you w/the prep and the procedure. I hope all goes well. Yeah the prep is pretty tough, once you get through that part, it usually gets better. I too used to eat too heavy right before the prep. I think the mentality is "this is my last meal so I have to make sure I am full." However, in these cases, what goes in, must unfortunately come out. So we should make it easier on ourselves and eat lighter. I plan on just having english muffins, cereal the last day, then do the liquid diet the day before. Drink LOTS of fluid and eat boullion because that replaces the salt. I just want to get through it!Again, good luck!


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Good luck to you as you finish your prep process. I don't know what you will experience with eating that food before the prep, but I hope it works out for you. It certainly is an unconventional approach. I can't help but wish you had listened to your mom, but it's too late now. Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it goes!


----------



## 19407 (Aug 27, 2006)

Good morning HowCharming!I hope everything works out okay today. You are in my thoughts as you have your procedures done. Let us know how you did, okay?


----------

